# When is everyone dropping seed?



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

When are you guys in the midwest planting? I'm in northern Ohio. I followed the cool season reno guide (pretty closely). I did just spread 8 yards of topsoil and sand mix for leveling. I have all of the seed and tenacity and am ready to go with irrigation now dialed in. I'm planting 100% KBG. Was going to drop seed on August 14th, but can I do it now?


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

I'm in NE Ohio and I was planning on seeding some bares areas the last week of August.


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

I'm in northern NJ and am planning last weekend in August. I'm doing a reno and just did first round of gly this week so that is the timeline I'm on right now. I also need to bring in new topsoil and allow time to fallow. Some other Jersey folks on here are a week or two ahead of me.


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

i am in mid NJ and plan for seed drop in the last week of Aug


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

2nd to 3rd week of August for KBG, up to 2 weeks later for PRG.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Killed lawn a week or so ago and fallowed. Put topsoil down yesterday and fallowing until mid August. I'm in Massachusetts.


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Doing it this weekend. Up in MN. Waiting for this weekend storm to pass before dropping a TTTF/KBG mix.


----------



## moedank (Sep 10, 2019)

Mid Missouri here.

Last fall I threw down seed around the first week of September. Though, I will say the weather lately has been tempting (low 80s to mid 70s for the ten day forecast) but I know there will be another heatwave or two in August. Must resist the urge to start the fall reno prematurely. :x


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm renovating my neighbors lawn and also seeding a few areas in my lawn. KBG in Ontario. I was planning to drop seed end of the first week or start of the second week in August but looking at temps for next week it's prime grass seeding weather so I'm upping the seed day to this weekend.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Mid Western PA. 100% KBG. My planned seed down day / weekend is Aug 15. Wish I could start earlier but it's taking me forever to spread topsoil and I want to fallow it a bit.


----------



## 603fish (Apr 16, 2020)

August 22nd for me in southern NH, I'd like to do it earlier but due to extensive landscaping work I had to put down a second app of Weed B Gone last week to fight off the crabgrass infestation.


----------



## ruxie88 (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm doing a reno with all KBG. Planning seed down around August 15th.


----------



## Ravenallen1971 (Jun 26, 2020)

East side (dry side) of Washington. I was shooting for Aug 11th but may have to push it back as we are in the 100's this week and into next week.


----------



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm zone 7A in Long Island. I'm doing an overseed with 100% GCI tttf. Their website says...

"Plant TTTF seed when soil temperatures are between 50° and 65°F. Your air temperature should be around 60° to 75°"

Going by those numbers that takes my seeding date into the 3rd/4th week of September when I look at temps from
https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature

Does that seem right?


----------



## shadowlawnjutsu (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm from Northern NJ and renovating my lawn. I will be putting down KBG (Mazama and Bluebank) next week Around August 8. It all depends on the weather forecast. Trying to avoid as much rain/storm as I can.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm in Dover (30 min South of Canton).

My plan depending on weather is Mid-Late August. But I have a in ground sprinkler system and I can keep it watered. I am going with KBG then Fescue so I want as much time as possible.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Northern Ohio?

Yeah I'd go now.

I am dropping seed as soon as i can too, but i still have prep to do.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

bentz69 said:


> https://www.greencastonline.com/tools/soil-temperature


Hmm. That looks close to what my local extension agency is showing.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

bentz69 said:


> I'm zone 7A in Long Island. I'm doing an overseed with 100% GCI tttf. Their website says...
> 
> "Plant TTTF seed when soil temperatures are between 50° and 65°F. Your air temperature should be around 60° to 75°"
> 
> ...


Two schools of thought with this, as I'm having this mental battle right now. Going around that timeframe is risky because if Fall comes early and frost with it, risk potential damage. However, it's beneficial in that going earlier and having hotter temps can cause disease to hit the new grass, or at least create the environment for it.

I'm planting the same seed as you and I'm in southern NJ, so my target dates were roughly the same, maybe a week later. However, I'm planning to have seed down beginning of second week of September (the 6th is my target date). To combat the risk of disease, I'll be applying Disease X (azoxy) at seed down and then doing an app of prop after germination, both at preventative rates.


----------



## bentz69 (Jun 12, 2018)

OnTheLawn said:


> bentz69 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm zone 7A in Long Island. I'm doing an overseed with 100% GCI tttf. Their website says...
> ...


I pretty much ruled out August overseeding but like you, I think the beginning of the second week of September is a good spot assuming outdoor temps are not still in the high 80s

I also picked up a bunch of bags of disease X and have a jug of propicanzole that I just put down my second app. I didn't have problems last fall with disease and I didn't use any products but better safe than sorry this year


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

bentz69 said:


> OnTheLawn said:
> 
> 
> > bentz69 said:
> ...


This might be a dumb question but is it safe to apply Disease Ex in the week(s) leading up to overseeding and/or at the time of overseeding?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@edixon88 DiseaseEx is safe to apply at seeding. There's a one line reference to it on the product label.


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks to everyone that responded! I'm probably going to wait another week and glyphosate one more time and then drop on August 8th. I'll keep my journal updated. Good luck to all on your renos!


----------



## capples3 (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm going to do an areation on my backyard because my TTTF had a rough year, going to spread so PRG down to mix in. I'm looking at 3 week in Aug as it's an overseed and not a full reno. I'm in Ontario Canada


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Last week of August here. Maybe 3rd week depending on weather.


----------



## Stegs (Aug 29, 2017)

did some slit seeding this past weekend here in michigan.

last year i waited till september to overseed and had bad results. Weather didnt behave , lots of rain and washed alot of seed away.

Didnt want to chance it this year. Slit seeding is done already

I also wanted it done earlier because i want to use some pre emergent in the fall, and i want all the grass seedling to mowed more than a few times before i hit the prem heavy


----------



## samzone7a (Jul 14, 2020)

For those on the NE coast. Any changes to you plans based on 80+ weather in aug /sep ?


----------



## WyGuy (May 5, 2019)

Put down seed today in my backyard reno. Extended forecast is looking promising so far.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Ill likely be overseeding more Mazama into my Mazama reno from spring here next weekend, we had 100F here this weekend, but its likely one of if not our last "heat wave".


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I'm a tad bit late due to life events, looking to glypho tonight and have seed down by weekend. 
It's ok, not too late... but would have liked to have it down by now... the rain here the other day will help wake up the grass and have more effective of a kill... usually not this hot this late until the year here giving the grass to bounce out of dormancy.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm in MA - did my backyard overseed yesterday and added some fungicide to my tenacity app just in case it stays on the warm side

Will be doing my front yard next weekend.


----------



## 603fish (Apr 16, 2020)

Did my front yard last Thursday, and the backyard on Friday. I was originally planning next weekend for seed down, but the weather this weekend and the forecast for this week looked too favorable to pass up. I have irrigation so warm days don't worry me, it's the heavy thunderstorms that tend to pop up in August here in NH, so I'm hoping I have good germination by the time those are in the forecast.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

603fish said:


> Did my front yard last Thursday, and the backyard on Friday. I was originally planning next weekend for seed down, but the weather this weekend and the forecast for this week looked too favorable to pass up. I have irrigation so warm days don't worry me, it's the heavy thunderstorms that tend to pop up in August here in NH, so I'm hoping I have good germination by the time those are in the forecast.


Same reason I did my back this weekend. I'm right at the NH border. Those heavy storms have had me redo some of every fall seeding I've ever done haha


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Anybody here in the south east? When are you planning on seeding?


----------



## Ngilbe36 (Jul 23, 2020)

Laid seed down in Saturday 8-15 and as it always happens, we got a massive thunderstorm and ~1 inch of rain in less than 6 hours Sunday morning... Luckily the peat held everything down in most sections. I little repair work after the storm and we are looking good again.


----------



## sam (Mar 10, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Anybody here in the south east? When are you planning on seeding?


I'm north of you in the Washington DC area. I plan to go in the next week or so

It's always a gamble though - because even though temps are moderate in the 10 day forecast and everyone's going now, but we've seen some moderate Augusts followed by some blazing dry Septembers. So I'm going now but I consider it a bit early.

But what can one do - After alll it can be 90 on the last day of September and first frost in October. We have to try to make a growing season where there isn't one.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@sam that's my thinking as well. I've got another round of gly to spray and then I'm going for it. Going to pick up some erosion blankets today.


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

This afternoon for me. I'm using Titan Rx TTTF, lawn could only get aerated late yesterday otherwise i would've done it sooner. It's okay though, because, the Honda stalled 3 or 4 times doing The last minute scalp to 1.75" despite lowering my HOC to 2.5" over The past month.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Carlson said:


> I'm in MA - did my backyard overseed yesterday and added some fungicide to my tenacity app just in case it stays on the warm side
> 
> Will be doing my front yard next weekend.


Did you water in your tenacity right away or did you wait 3-4 hours? I'm overseeding this weekend and want to get the seed down, light topsoil And get down tenacity and azoxy.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Carlson said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in MA - did my backyard overseed yesterday and added some fungicide to my tenacity app just in case it stays on the warm side
> ...


Yeah watered it in for 15mins. Waiting is only needed if you are using it as post-em -- pre-em watering in is the way to go.

I think you still get a little post-em w tenacity even with watering it in - the couple prostrate spurge plants in the yard should confirm that for me in a week or so.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Carlson said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Carlson said:
> ...


I'm actually trying to get both pre and post. I'm trying to wipe out Poa Annua and any remaining broad leaf weeds this year and next spring and getting on a regiment. Also for post em control because of the loam that's going down. I was thinking about this last night and trying to figure out the best Avenue.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Carlson said:
> 
> 
> > Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> ...


Maybe do 4oz/A and water it in with seeding, then do two 2oz/A passes at week 4 and week 6 or 7?

I think the existing weeds will get a little beat up from absorbing some from the soil, then the follow-up post-em passes should help knock those out.

Fallowing is the reason I'm holding off seeding my front yard for another week. Lots of fresh loam & compost up there and I want to hit it with gly before seeding


----------



## occamsrzr (Apr 27, 2020)

Ngilbe36 said:


> Laid seed down in Saturday 8-15 and as it always happens, we got a massive thunderstorm and ~1 inch of rain in less than 6 hours Sunday morning... Luckily the peat held everything down in most sections. I little repair work after the storm and we are looking good again.


Haha, same thing happened to me. Put down seed on 8/1. Storm brought in 0.5" in an hour later that night. A bunch of peat moved around. I waited until the following weekend to put down more seed. Same thing happened a day or two later but about 3" of rain overnight. Just did my second overseeding of bare spots this past weekend and everything is looking pretty decent.


----------



## billw (Jul 19, 2020)

Planning on seeding 8/28. 90/10 TTTF and KBG.

Debating topsoil but need to get it down now if I am going to use it.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Labor Day weekend for the reno I am helping a neighbor with. NWS Long range forecast has warmer than average in our area over the next 1 - 3 months for my area so I think that timing should be perfect.


----------



## OldSchool1959 (Aug 10, 2020)

sam said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody here in the south east? When are you planning on seeding?
> ...


I'm up in AA County near Annapolis and I did TTTF overseed with Tenacity on Saturday with peat moss top dressing. Like you, it's such a crap shoot here in the DMV but I'm committed to keeping it moist (it's raining hard right now) and will hit it with some Hydretain if I need to on Friday or Saturday. Good luck!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Tenacity at seed down or shortly thereafter, and then at 28 days. Easy peasy. Dont worry about the incoming weeds between then. Youll get them with the 4 week spray, and you can pull by hand anything that Tenacity wont kill.

The labels i read for spray applied tenacity dont say water it in. that is counter productive as you may wash it off any plants you may have painted with it, negating it's post emergent benefits.

Assuming you have irrigation set up, go earlier on seed down if you can. A few weeks makes a big difference. Its the difference between getting a real preemergent down in mid october when weeds kick in, and beingable to apply post emergents then, or waiting until November, when it wont be as effflective.

There is reseeding and washout on every renovation. Buy extra seed, adapt.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

October 1st


----------



## 1FishOn (Aug 7, 2020)

Scagfreedom48z, any chance you can message me? New to the forum and tried to PM you, but don't see it in my Sent or outbox. Seed question from a fellow Bay Stater.


----------



## 1028mountain (Oct 1, 2019)

I just put seed down yesterday for overseed in MD. Will finish up with peat today + Tenacity then let the lord do his work.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

bentz69 said:


> OnTheLawn said:
> 
> 
> > bentz69 said:
> ...


I've had great success with overseeding and/or a reno around Labor Day. August is tough because it's still very warm (ocean is warmest at this point-75* to 78*, now). Most start earlier than us because their season changes more quickly. The ocean keeps us moderated so we can grow a little longer in the fall. If you have a irrigation system to run multiple short programs, you could start now to take advantage of the longer days. I don't and my work schedule doesn't allow me to do so until after Labor Day.


----------



## jzinckgra (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm bringing in 20yds loam/compost mix for some reno and overseeding. A good chunk of that 20yds is for the 1/2" topdress after I drop seed. Should I just use peat moss instead and do a lighter application (~1/8")? While some areas do need leveling and complete redo, much of it does not, so I was going to cut short, aerate, seed then topdress with loam. It's not a cost consideration (peat vs loam). Is it necessary to use loam for the topdress? I feel I need something to cover the seed a bit.


----------



## sangheili (Jul 5, 2020)

My climate is extremely mild. We peak at highs of 70 in July/Aug, so I started seeding zone by zone since July 1st. Everything is growing in fantastically, just have to keep it wet. One zone left at this point (two were reno, 4 overseed) after I level it a bit more.


----------



## daveNJ (Aug 18, 2020)

Southern NJ here. I plan on doing my overseeding (100% TTTF) the weekend of August 29-30. Lawn prep will be done Saturday if the weather is good (mowing, power raking). Sunday will be seeding and peat moss.


----------

